# High Bounce and opening up the face



## turkish (Mar 29, 2017)

For standard pitching and chipping high bounce really suits my game- I find the most confidence in hitting on both soft and hard conditions. Low bounce I'm hopeless and even mid bounce I sometimes struggle- especially in the very soft conditions which we get regularly up here.

I've recently ordered a K grind 58 degree with 12 bounce to replace my 58.08 mid bounce but one particular shot on several holes at my club is the need to open the face and have a high stopping shot but the face becomes raised when I do this so I take it this particular shot is going to be harder to execute with higher bounce?


----------



## Three (Mar 29, 2017)

turkish said:



			For standard pitching and chipping high bounce really suits my game- I find the most confidence in hitting on both soft and hard conditions. Low bounce I'm hopeless and even mid bounce I sometimes struggle- especially in the very soft conditions which we get regularly up here.

I've recently ordered a K grind 58 degree with 12 bounce to replace my 58.08 mid bounce but one particular shot on several holes at my club is the need to open the face and have a high stopping shot but the face becomes raised when I do this so I take it this particular shot is going to be harder to execute with higher bounce?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if you were playing off concrete, but a ball sitting on blades of grass will still have plenty of room underneath between the ball and the turf.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2017)

turkish said:



			For standard pitching and chipping high bounce really suits my game- I find the most confidence in hitting on both soft and hard conditions. Low bounce I'm hopeless and even mid bounce I sometimes struggle- especially in the very soft conditions which we get regularly up here.

I've recently ordered a K grind 58 degree with 12 bounce to replace my 58.08 mid bounce but one particular shot on several holes at my club is the need to open the face and have a high stopping shot but the face becomes raised when I do this so I take it this particular shot is going to be harder to execute with higher bounce?
		
Click to expand...

If you don't hit it spot on it'll go about 180 yards , i know


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2017)

I use a 56 deg 14 deg bounce, but i don't tend to open it to much as it would just end getting thinned 100 yards


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 29, 2017)

I use a vokey 60 k grind.    you will come to learn when you can and can't open up this club. 


Off a super tight lie its not advisable.  If the ball is sitting up slightly on first cut for example then you can open it up a bit and even lower the handle to add even more loft. 


Bob vokey really should have added some relief to this wedge to allow it to be opened up.  Many pros get a custom grind on their wedge to allow them to do this while keeping the fat sole.


----------



## turkish (Mar 30, 2017)

Yeah so it's really a trade off between what you want... just to play normal chips and pitches vs being able to play more versatile shots... or just get better with the lower bounce wedges


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2017)

The grinds work
My 58 has 12Â° bounce but has a C grind so i can open it up and still get to the bottom of the ball..
It's a case of practicing it to see what you can and can't do with it...


----------



## 3565 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ive got Icy golf wedges and for the past 6months been experimenting with his 52* wedge with his grind on it and I can play any shot from any lie to such a degree I've ditched the 58*. It's also down to applying the right technique and using the bounce properly. But I wouldn't DARE try half the shots with the generic grinds you get from the OEMs id be rattling some ankle bones around the green.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 31, 2017)

3565 said:



			Ive got Icy golf wedges and for the past 6months been experimenting with his 52* wedge with his grind on it and I can play any shot from any lie to such a degree I've ditched the 58*. It's also down to applying the right technique and using the bounce properly. But I wouldn't DARE try half the shots with the generic grinds you get from the OEMs id be rattling some ankle bones around the green.
		
Click to expand...

52 is your highest wedge?    putting bob to shame      can you post some photos.  They sound great.


----------



## turkish (Mar 31, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			52 is your highest wedge?    putting bob to shame      can you post some photos.  They sound great.
		
Click to expand...

They really do and before I got my wedges I looked at his website- just far too far to travel for me


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2017)

3565 said:



			Ive got Icy golf wedges and for the past 6months been experimenting with his 52* wedge with his grind on it and I can play any shot from any lie to such a degree I've ditched the 58*. It's also down to applying the right technique and using the bounce properly. But I wouldn't DARE try half the shots with the generic grinds you get from the OEMs id be rattling some ankle bones around the green.
		
Click to expand...

had a look at the web page. Noticed my MP10 have a similar grind, none of the current mizuno wedges have this.. prob why i don't want to change mine any time soon


----------



## 3565 (Mar 31, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			52 is your highest wedge?    putting bob to shame      can you post some photos.  They sound great.
		
Click to expand...

Ive got 52 55 58, dropped the 58 as the 52 is so versatile, the 55 is predominantly for green side bunkers and has more bounce but I don't know any of the bounces on my wedges. 
These wedges are over 2 yr old and still perform, especially after Ian has done his magic.  

I will try and upload photos later from main comp as it won't from my iPad.


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Apr 5, 2017)

I use a 60 with 3 degrees of bounce and fan it wide open for bunker shots. Also handy to play with a square clubface off rock hard sand traps as we can get in the desert at times.

Maybe just a LW with low bounce is a better combo to a 56 degree 12 degree bounce SW?


----------

